# Ruger Speed Six Laser Grips



## Meister (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello fellow shooters. My father has a Ruger Speed Six .357 with a 2 1/2 or 2 3/4 inch barrel (if this matters). He recently purchased new pachmyer grips for it but he really wants a laser-type grip (similar to Crimson Trace) preferably activated upon squeezing the grip and definitely do not want a trigger guard or barrel mount. I've checked numerous sites but none have specifically listed the Ruger Speed Six as being one that they fit. I wonder if one of them would actually fit this pistol?
I would like to surprise him with these if they exist and would appreciate information that anyone could provide. Thanks.:mrgreen:rayer:[/B]


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Grips don't usually 'cross-fit'. That is to say, grips meant for one gun don't usually fit a another, even of the same brand. The Speed/Security Six line from Ruger were very good guns but they are quite old now. Parts are getting difficult, but not impossible to find. I have two. If Crimson Trace doesn't list them, then they don't have them. That doesn't surprise me given the Six's age - the market is just too small.

You might find some aftermarket bolt on lasers but I seriously doubt you'll find any laser grips, sorry.


----------

